# Career Opportunities for an Asian-Canadian in Sydney?



## raptorstv (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, I am a student from the top 5 Canadian University, majoring in Accounting and Finance. And my GPA is around 70%, very average I should say. I've been living in Canada for about 6.5 years now, and my English has improved quite a bit since the first time I got here. However, people can still easily notice my Asian accent when talking in English. I'm planning to move to Aussie after my graduation next year. After living in Canada for that long, things have just become a bit too redundant. So, I decided that I want to find new opportunities and challenges. Will it be hard to find a job in OZ though? Obviously, I don't have any local working experience in Aussie, but I've done two Accounting related internships during my Uni here in Canada.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well its always harder to get the first job, but with current economic situation I don't see why you can't. There is still a shortage of accountants. 

Nobody cares about your accent as long as people can understand what you say. Australia is one of fairest societies out there bar several idiots here and there. Plus over half of Sydney population is Asian, and most have a very heavy accent because they are recent immigrants. 

Are you an CGA or similarly qualified accountant? If so you might look into using the mutual recognition agreements between Australian and Canadian professional bodies. This might give an additional advantage during your jobsearch.


----------



## MoveToSydney (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm agreed with Boboa, you can still find an opportunity in here whilst I'm thinking perhaps Sydney would be the best city to start with. However I am not sure how your education background will fit here as I am aware some countries have different law and regulation for accounting.


----------

